# RV types with Smarts!



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Was this you.
Spotted by my son on the way to or back from Scotland.
USA 139S (?)
Its huge to be pushed by such a small car! :lol:

Kands, is that what you guys call a RV with a pusher engine?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Drummer
Yep that is a proper Detroit built diesel motor disguised as a Smart car mate. They supply the motor seperately to decrease noise levels in the coach whilst driving and also it gets around the 39 foot long problem :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Nice action pic by the way

Keith


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i saw this sign on a "toad" in florida - "please be patient, i'm pushing this bl**dy rv as fast as i can"


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Smart Car*

Hi Drummer

No, not me but a question you may be able to help with.

When in Italy a few weeks ago, we hired a Smart forfour, with a manual gear box.

I was considering a coupe like yours to tow. I have been told however, that that particular type of Smart should be put on a trailer - something to do with the gearbox on the Smart and that it should not be towed???

Any ideas?

Thanks

Rapide561


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Now I heard differant. I'm sure another Smart towing owner will have the answer but smart boxes are differant, somehow.
Its for certain, this man wasn't putting it on a trailer, he clearly tows!
The only thing I would question about towing is the mileage it knocks up. You can't just disconnect a cable on these!
They are terrific and I can heartly recommend one, if there is just the two of you.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys
i cant really remember clearly and i cant find the post but there was a towing issue , something to do with a centrifugal system on the drivetrain somewhere . sorry cant say which model . maybe smart themselves could help with the answer ? or maybe jog someones memory .


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

This is slightly off topic but I had a ride in a Brabus Smart today. Belonging to a customer it had leather heated seats, air con and took us well over three figures in speed before I meekly asked him to slow down. These are mean cars. He told me there is a smart car and motorhome show coming up at Newark

stew


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I've just had my standard model remapped & it does a ton! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

This had been mapped Frank, yours doing 100 is incredible, we hit 120 before I started seeing images of my children at my funeral. He assured me there was more to it. It was impressive considering between us we weighed in at over 40 stone

stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Smart*

Hi

Well off topic again, here is a pic of the Smart i loved so much for a few days at Lake Garda. This was a diesel and cost 30.00 euros to refuel after about 360 miles. It was FAB!

Rapide561


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Stew, Brabus can cure constipation! :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

I would love to take one on a track. Personally I do not like speed on the roads. Anything over 150mph is just totally out of order :lol: :lol: 

Seriously I came out in a cold sweat and was really glad to get out. Are we seeing you at the peak district this weekend, I seem to remember you were planning to

stew


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I'm bring Crsazylady for her first rally! :roll: 
We'll be there on Saturday morning with beer & nibbles! :lol:


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Smart*



> I was considering a coupe like yours to tow. I have been told however, that that particular type of Smart should be put on a trailer - something to do with the gearbox on the Smart and that it should not be towed???


As long as the Smart has a neutral position in the gearbox it is NO PROBLEM towing one. The gearboxes are bullet proof. We have towed ours over 3000 miles in the last year with no problems (on an A Frame :wink: )


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Smart*



> As long as the Smart has a neutral position in the gearbox it is NO PROBLEM towing one. The gearboxes are bullet proof. We have towed ours over 3000 miles in the last year with no problems (on an A Frame :wink: )


My Smart Manual states quite clearly not to be towed over 50 kms and no more than 50 KPH...


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Your dead right about the manual version!
I was refering to the Smart Fortwo auto & semi auto boxes.


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Drummer said:


> Your dead right about the manual version!
> I was refering to the Smart Fortwo auto & semi auto boxes.


Sorry I meant the manual as in the book of words...... Mine is a Fortwo semi / auto and I would not risk towing it at all...


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Smart*



> My Smart Manual states quite clearly not to be towed over 50 kms and no more than 50 KPH...


SO DOES MINE :lol:

Ask Mercedes why! They can't tell you exactly why and will say that's what it says in the book, so it must be correct. 

I did call the manufacturer of the gearbox (Getrag make it for Mercedes) and they say "The gearbox is bulletproof and would exceed the life of the car without doubt"

I only know of 2 people who have had problems with towing a Smart on an A Frame, both for the same reason, which was.....................
.
.
.
.
.
They tried to tow the car whilst the selector was in REVERSE 

As I said previously I have towed ours for well over 3000 miles which included 2300 round Europe last summer (lots of miles on the Autoroute at 60mph) over a 3 week period. It's just had it's 2nd service in 4 years and has covered just over 10,000 miles!
BTW the oddometer does not add ANY miles whilst being towed :lol: 
We are off to Croatia next week with it again so another 2500 miles of towing. Should I experience any problems I will report back


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Smart*



> They tried to tow the car whilst the selector was in REVERSE


What are some people like...... :roll:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Well, I have the Smart, only one more vehcile to go now! :lol:


----------

